# The system is using the generic video driver



## mathew1132 (Dec 29, 2007)

i will start by openly admitting i have no clue what to do.i am at the end of my leash. i hope someone can help me. here it goes. i cant play any games on my pc. i will post my reading for the dxdiag i have been struggling with this for weeks.


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/21/2007, 10:45:55
Machine name: HOME-A984ABCD26
 Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: EX331AA-ABA m7570n
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 316MB used, 3614MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
 Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/3/2004 21:07:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/3/2004 21:07:00, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio rear output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882&SUBSYS_103C2A3B&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5229 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/8/2006 14:27:12, 4246016 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run
i hope i am in the right forum as well.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mathew1132,
Welcome to the forum.
Are you using the onboard graphics card or an added grapics card (A PCI Card, etc)?
If you are not sure please run Everest under my sig and post the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mathew1132 (Dec 29, 2007)

Driver Agent Scan Results
40% of your drivers are old Print
Good Good Drivers (60%)
Bad Bad Drivers (40%)

Driver Agent has determined that your computer is missing significant driver updates.

HOME-A984ABCD26 (system summary)	Good	Bad	Download 
Disk Drives 
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device	Good 
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device	Good 
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device	Good 
Generic USB CF Reader USB Device	Good 
WDC WD3200JS-60PDB0	Good 
DVD/CD-ROM drives 
TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H352C	Good 
TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L	Good 
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller Bad	Download 
Keyboards 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	Good 
Mice and other pointing devices 
PS/2 Compatible Mouse	Good 
Modems 
Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP	Good Download 
Network adapters 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection Bad	Download 
Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter	Good Download 
Other devices 
SM Bus Controller Bad	Download 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) Bad	Download 
Multimedia Video Controller Bad	Download 
'Away Mode' device Bad	Download 
Ports 
ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	Good 
Processors 
Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz	Good 
Sound, video and game controllers 
Realtek High Definition Audio Bad	Download 
System Devices 
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller	Good 
Universal Serial Bus controllers 
USB Mass Storage Device	Good Download 
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller Bad	Download 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller Bad	Download 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller Bad	Download 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller Bad	Download 
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller Bad	Download


i hope this is what you wanted me to do.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mathew1132,
This helps. What is the make, model, service tag of this machine? What was the original OS of this machine? You are missing alot of drivers, was this a downgrade from Vista?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mathew1132 (Dec 29, 2007)

my girl friend bought the computer and it had to be reformatted. we did not have the original copy of XP so we used "another" copy of windows xp. it is an hp pavillion and the model is EX331AA-ABA m7570n and as far as the service tag i would not know where to find it. i really appreciate the help thus far.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

mathew1132 said:


> my girl friend bought the computer and it had to be reformatted. we did not have the original copy of XP so we used "another" copy of windows xp. it is an hp pavillion and the model is EX331AA-ABA m7570n and as far as the service tag i would not know where to find it. i really appreciate the help thus far.


Hi,
Here is a link for some of the drivers:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3185132&lang=en

The service tag is usally at the rear of the tower. It will say service tag#
This will help me get more exact info of this PC. I am thinking this had vista on it originally. I could be wrong. In any case, if you could please, run Everest under my signature and post the results. This will also help me in finding all your drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mathew1132 (Dec 29, 2007)

if i said it was media center pc m7000 would that help you out. also u want me to run everest again. what do you want me to include when posting my results again because i copied and pasted everything it said in one of my above posts. i do not remind posting.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a link for the chipset drivers (#3) and Video driver (#4) on the list:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!
Install #3 first, reboot, then #4 and reboot.
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
When you are done installing the above drivers.
Then go to the device manager, Right click my computer>Properties>hardware tab>Device manager. Look for errors (yellow or red exclamation points). Please post the errors.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mathew1132 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok i installed them. and here are the only things in the list that you need 
it is under other devices: multimedia video controller and another for unkown device. hope that helps as well.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did they correct the video problem?
If yes go to this link and install the sound driver and turner driver.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3185132&lang=en
Recheck the device manager and post any errors.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

